

H1N1 has saved 383 lives in New Zealand - dustoff
http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/extract/339/sep29_3/b3959?papetoc

======
igrekel
Or maybe just that people are more careful, don't go to work or school when
they feel sick etc. Or something else. Or I'd at least wait till the end of
the year to make statements like that, but then again my job is not to get
people's attention.

